# Feel like my problems aren't bad enough/I'm wasting my therapist's time



## baseballdude

I have been going to the university counseling center that my school offers for free. I go once a week and it is a good place to vent out some frustrations that I may be having from that week. However, my "problems" don't seem like big issues. It almost seems like I am wasting one of the hours that a therapist could be using to help someone out who is actually really struggling in their life. I just talk about little things like confidence or girl problems that I have been having. Sometimes I think that my therapist believes I should not be coming in anymore because my issues aren't "big" enough. 

Does anyone else feel this way about going to therapy?


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs

Nah, I wouldn't worry about it. In fact, it's probably good that you're going to counseling over these "little" problems; maybe it will help stop them from developing into bigger problems. And everyone deserves to receive counseling, if they so choose. Don't think yourself any less just because you and/or your therapist don't perceive your problems as big. If this therapist won't accept that, then find one that will.


----------



## Dying note

^ Yes, I agree. I went a long time feeling like I was a waste of time to my past therapists. But what I know now is it's better to seek help and continue with counseling before your problems become really huge issues totally disrupting your life (what I did unfortunately was wait until I was at one of my worst points). I think even if/when I recover or find myself without the issues I'm dealing with now, I'd still be going to counseling to maintain my mental health and status.
Anyway, I just mean if you find that going to a counselor is still helping you then do continue going, whether it be with this particular person or not. And maybe you could discuss this with the counselor you are seeing to better understand from their own point of view (really hope I've made sense).


----------



## Pam

I think you should mention this worry of yours so you can be reassured that it's not true and also that a lot of patients feel that way. You are just as important as anyone else. People go thru different crises, or have long standing problems, but all of them deserve the time to work on whatever they want! And it must be a trait of SA that we think we should fade into the background because we aren't important enough. It's wrong, so hopefully that can change to where you (we) feel more deserving of things.


----------



## kpx0

I have felt like this myself sometimes. I don't we should feel like this though, but I know where you're coming from.


----------



## odd_one_out

I did despite having 4 disorders at severe levels. Part of the problem was the lack of information on this and lack of specific discussion on the implications of my conditions. I mentioned it and was told it's very common to assume you're wasting their time.


----------



## Queen of Spades

I used to feel the same way when I was being counselled in school and college. I used to get upset over the smallest things. Even if it was something my mother said to me out of anger, I'd be down all day and pour out everything to the counselor. Sometimes, I'd get this guilty feeling like my problems aren't that big and that I shouldn't be getting counselled for them. But having someone listen to even my petty troubles was comforting and it did make me feel better. I eventually stopped seeing my counselors though.


----------



## Droidsteel

I do! I went to my collage Councillor cuz I was upset about not having any friends and she couldn't really do anything for that.. she did say I could come when I liked but I didn't bother, I was wasting her time.


----------

